# Anyone here using double edged razors?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I gave the DE thing an honest go for a few years, but I find them too hard on my skin. Every once in a while I give them another try, but it still ends in disaster for me. However, some people really like them. 

Anyone here using them?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Double edged? My dad and grandfather used those. Can you still buy them?
I use a Gillette Fusion 5 (blade).


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

You should start with an adjustable>find your setting and blade of preference>ask around what razors match that setting if you want to go with some other model. Also best to truly saturate the beard with hot water before using them, to soften the beard, like after a shower in the a.m. Quality soap and brush would be the next thing.

I inherited my grandfather's ~20 years ago and immediately ditched the Gillette multi blade junk after figuring it out, though I did carve up my face pretty good the first time~before fully understanding the above. When everything's working and you have the right setup, it is a smooth and effortless process that the mutli-blades and electrics can't match IME.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Double edged? My dad and grandfather used those. Can you still buy them?
> I use a Gillette Fusion 5 (blade).


There's been a resurgence of them with Gillette blades being so expensive. You can absoutely still buy them, albeit online. 

The funny thing, one of the biggest players still making them is Gillette, as they still make Gillette double edged blades, as well as own several other brands of them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ga20t said:


> You should start with an adjustable>find your setting and blade of preference>ask around what razors match that setting if you want to go with some other model. Also best to truly saturate the beard with hot water before using them, to soften the beard, like after a shower in the a.m. Quality soap and brush would be the next thing.
> 
> I inherited my grandfather's ~20 years ago and immediately ditched the Gillette multi blade junk after figuring it out, though I did carve up my face pretty good the first time~before fully understanding the above. When everything's working and you have the right setup, it is a smooth and effortless process that the mutli-blades and electrics can't match IME.


I did all the research and all the 'methods.' They just don't seem to work well for me.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I did all the research and all the 'methods.' They just don't seem to work well for me.


About the only time I've had a bad experience is when using a too-aggressive _*edit: razor_. Basically the gap between the blade and guard is too large and/or the blade edge is almost parallel to the base plate... Even using the most gentle (too gentle for me) setting on my adjustable will give me a great shave without nicks. It just takes longer and gets clogged up easier. The Canadian Gillette "Tech" is a great place to start for something gentler that still shaves quick. IDK, whether it works likely boils down to factors like skin sensitivity, beard coarseness and density etc.

You definitely have to "map out" the direction the hair grows in and work with that or you're headed for disaster due to the efficiency of the design.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ga20t said:


> About the only time I've had a bad experience is when using a too-aggressive blade. Basically the gap between the blade and guard is too large and/or the blade edge is almost parallel to the base plate... Even using the most gentle (too gentle for me) setting on my adjustable will give me a great shave without nicks. It just takes longer and gets clogged up easier. The Canadian Gillette "Tech" is a great place to start for something gentler that still shaves quick. IDK, whether it works likely boils down to factors like skin sensitivity, beard coarseness and density etc.
> 
> You definitely have to "map out" the direction the hair grows in and work with that or you're headed for disaster due to the efficiency of the design.


Trust me, I've done it all, with bad results lol. I even had to make a trip to the doctor at one point. 

Oddly enough, I found Feather blades to cause less irritation, but they still caused irritation.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Trust me, I've done it all, with bad results lol. I even had to make a trip to the doctor at one point.
> 
> Oddly enough, I found Feather blades to cause less irritation, but they still caused irritation.


Yeah, there must be some it just can’t work for. I’ve never been able to use an electric for whatever reason, no matter how sharp, well maintained, expensive etc. It’s like putting my face into a shoebox filled with pissed off kitten badgers.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I use a single edge razor, an old brass handle one I found at a garage sale.
It works great, seems to bother my skin less than the modern ones.
There’s lot of selection for blades... if I buy a package and don’t like them - I can use them in the shop.

Nathan


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the advantage over newer multi-blade razors? Is it simply based on price?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> What’s the advantage over newer multi-blade razors? Is it simply based on price?


For me it was:

• instantly better shave
• far less wastefulness
• discovery of truly excellent shave soaps that aren't limited to toilet cleaner or DB scents (and much more subtle)
• massively cheaper, and a pack of 100 blades/large shave puck lasts forever, so I don't have to run out and go shopping just to get that stuff


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> What’s the advantage over newer multi-blade razors? Is it simply based on price?


I started using them because I was trying to eliminate plastic waste from my life. I started shaving way back in the 70’s with double edge then at some point switched to disposable. I had no problem switching back. I get a much better shave with the double edge but you do need to soften the beard with hot water first. The gel creams don’t work very well. I use Gillette Foamy. I had a hard time finding a razor. Blades don’t seem to be a problem. Most grocery stores carry Wilkinson sword. I also see Wilkinson razors fairly often now so they must be making a comeback. I would never go back now. I find double edge less expensive, I get a better shave, and I’m not putting as much plastic in the landfill. If you’ve never used one you’ll have to experiment with angle of attack for different parts of your face. You will get nicks until you figure it out. Note despite my beard you see in my pictures I shave every day. I can’t stand a beard on my neck. It is itchy as heck.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I started using them because I was trying to eliminate plastic waste from my life. I started shaving way back in the 70’s with double edge then at some point switched to disposable. I had no problem switching back. I get a much better shave with the double edge but you do need to soften the beard with hot water first. The gel creams don’t work very well. I use Gillette Foamy. I had a hard time finding a razor. Blades don’t seem to be a problem. Most grocery stores carry Wilkinson sword. I also see Wilkinson razors fairly often now so they must be making a comeback. I would never go back now. I find double edge less expensive, I get a better shave, and I’m not putting as much plastic in the landfill. If you’ve never used one you’ll have to experiment with angle of attack for different parts of your face. You will get nicks until you figure it out. Note despite my beard you see in my pictures I shave every day. I can’t stand a beard on my neck. It is itchy as heck.


Which razor do you use? I have an Edwin Jagger which does not work well at all for me, and a Feather Popular which is slightly better, but not a lot. For blades I've used Astra, Polsilver, Peronna, Wilkinson Sword, Derby and Feather, with Feather working the best for me. I have a beard now, but still need to shave my neck, which is very sensitive. 

I've really tried to make DE shaving work for me, but they just rip me to pieces, regardless of all the prep, brushes, soaps, beard mapping, soaking, etc. Using a DE leaves me with bad irriation, bad cuts, very painful ingrown hairs, and a lot beard left behind. I've watched all the videos, joined the forums, etc. I just don't get it. I can honestly say a Gillette Good News disposable works 1000 times better for me. No pain, quick, and clean. I shaved yesterday with one for the twentieth time. Yes, twenty shaves and I think I can get some more out of it. I just don't get it. 

A few years ago I was finally able to get my grandfather's mid 1920's Old Type, but I won't be trying it anytime soon.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

IDK, aside from proper prep (a given regardless of shaving method), about the only other variable is the geometry of the blade, as in angle of the cutting edge and gap between the guard and the cutting edge, perhaps how far back/forward it is from the guard as well. Theoretically, if you were to find the same geometry in a DE razor that you have going on with your disposable, the shave should be the same. A smooth and sharp blade = a smooth and sharp blade. But it sounds as though you’re settled anyhow, and that would require some research and measuring. 

the first time I cut up my face with one I decided to prep a little better, pay more attention to the growth direction, and not press so damn hard and take my time. That second or third shave was the best I ever had—not because DE is the only way to go for everyone or anything, but because of the simplicity of it and proper execution.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Snap-on scraper that has worked fine for years.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I like them when shaving my face, but not when shaving my head so I use Bic multi-blade razors for everything rather than buying different razors for each job.

And after their bullshit last year I will never, ever buy a Gillette product again and would encourage others to boycott them too.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Which razor do you use? I have an Edwin Jagger which does not work well at all for me, and a Feather Popular which is slightly better, but not a lot. For blades I've used Astra, Polsilver, Peronna, Wilkinson Sword, Derby and Feather, with Feather working the best for me. I have a beard now, but still need to shave my neck, which is very sensitive.
> 
> I've really tried to make DE shaving work for me, but they just rip me to pieces, regardless of all the prep, brushes, soaps, beard mapping, soaking, etc. Using a DE leaves me with bad irriation, bad cuts, very painful ingrown hairs, and a lot beard left behind. I've watched all the videos, joined the forums, etc. I just don't get it. I can honestly say a Gillette Good News disposable works 1000 times better for me. No pain, quick, and clean. I shaved yesterday with one for the twentieth time. Yes, twenty shaves and I think I can get some more out of it. I just don't get it.
> 
> A few years ago I was finally able to get my grandfather's mid 1920's Old Type, but I won't be trying it anytime soon.


I use a cheap Wilkinson razor. It was all I could find at the time. The direction you pull the razor is very important. Shaving my neck I always go in a downward direction. One stroke, rinse under tap with hot water, flip the razor over and use the other side of the blade. Repeat until done. Up strokes will not shave any closer but will cause nicks and burns. You have to experiment with the angle of of the blade to your neck until you find what works. Ninety degrees is a starting point. I use the same blade for six or seven days. It is very important to keep the blade clean. I run the razor with the blade in it under the tap for at least 30 seconds or more after I’m finished. Before using the blade the next day I flip it over in the razor and rinse thoroughly before using it. Any nicks or burns and it’s time for a new blade. If I want a really close shave a new blade is best but do the normal routine. Trying to press harder or force a closer shave will cause nicks or burns. Quite a light touch is needed, lighter than with disposables.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

colchar said:


> I like them when shaving my face, but not when shaving my head so I use Bic multi-blade razors for everything rather than buying different razors for each job.
> 
> And after their bullshit last year I will never, ever buy a Gillette product again and would encourage others to boycott them too.


Some kind of anti PC rant? Don't watch the boob tube so maybe I've missed it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I use a cheap Wilkinson razor. It was all I could find at the time. The direction you pull the razor is very important. Shaving my neck I always go in a downward direction. One stroke, rinse under tap with hot water, flip the razor over and use the other side of the blade. Repeat until done. Up strokes will not shave any closer but will cause nicks and burns. You have to experiment with the angle of of the blade to your neck until you find what works. Ninety degrees is a starting point. I use the same blade for six or seven days. It is very important to keep the blade clean. I run the razor with the blade in it under the tap for at least 30 seconds or more after I’m finished. Before using the blade the next day I flip it over in the razor and rinse thoroughly before using it. Any nicks or burns and it’s time for a new blade. If I want a really close shave a new blade is best but do the normal routine. Trying to press harder or force a closer shave will cause nicks or burns. Quite a light touch is needed, lighter than with disposables.


Been there, done that. 

There are lots of other razor choices online if you're interested. Edwin Jagger, Merkur, Parker, Razorock, Feather, Ikon, Muhl, and Gillette even has a few new ones out now.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

ga20t said:


> Some kind of anti PC rant? Don't watch the boob tube so maybe I've missed it.


Gillette had a "toxic masculinity" moment. Market pandering to the woke. I dropped all their products at that point, was a loyal customer for...lets see, um, 42 years.

No matter...lots of brands available to choose from. I think I`ll continue with the less dangerous version...I`m not so wide awake sometimes when I shave.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> There are lots of other razor choices online if you're interested. Edwin Jagger, Merkur, Parker, Razorock, Feather, Ikon, Muhl, and Gillette even has a few new ones out now.


The Wilkinson works for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ga20t said:


> Some kind of anti PC rant? Don't watch the boob tube so maybe I've missed it.



Basically all men are sexist monsters and all masculinity is toxic. We're all one short step away from being sexual pradators and serial rapists.

There was a huge outcry when the ad came out.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> Gillette had a "toxic masculinity" moment. Market pandering to the woke. I dropped all their products at that point, was a loyal customer for...lets see, um, 42 years.
> 
> No matter...lots of brands available to choose from. I think I`ll continue with the less dangerous version...I`m not so wide awake sometimes when I shave.





colchar said:


> Basically all men are sexist monsters and all masculinity is toxic. We're all one short step away from being sexual pradators and serial rapists.
> 
> There was a huge outcry when the ad came out.


Oh, I guess I do remember seeing that ad (just re-watched) but don't remember the controversy. I did see fathers encouraging their boys not to bully, a friend stop his friend from sexually harassing a random female passerby, and a father building his young daughter's self esteem (that almost made me tear up as my father only served to knock mine down). It was all a little too advertise-y and preachy for me from a company that basically thinks of new things to sell to mindless consumers so that they can throw them away and buy even more to send to the landfill.

When I googled it the first hits were... I felt like I'd stepped in a MGTOW/Jordan Peterson/INCEL/red pill/FOX/alt right/authoritarian/MAGA/hatred hot mess so I'll just leave it alone from here on—that shit doesn't really belong in a thread about shaving.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Only for my pubes.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Got awful quiet here all of a sudden. I was kidding. You can start talking again.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ga20t said:


> Some kind of anti PC rant? Don't watch the boob tube so maybe I've missed it.


You didn't miss anything....it took a while to find it on youtube.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Full beard for many years--before that I had sued electric & double/triple blades.
Electric was my last choice.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I've used them for a number of years. It took a bit of trial and error to find the right combination of razor and blades plus practice to find the ones that worked. Best combo for me is a pre-WW2 GilletteTech (Canadian one with triangle slots) and Gillette Silver Blue blades or Personna Blue blades. Open comb razors were too aggressive. I have also learned to use a single (half?) blade razor aka shavette. It's taken a while but I can get through a shave nick-free now with it too. 

If anyone is interested, I have a number of vintage (Gillette Techs, Flare-tip Red, generic German) and non-vintage (Van der Hagen) safety razors, some I would part with. I could package it up with some blades to trial and Van der Hagen soap. I also have some Voskhod blades right from Mother Russia about 60 or 70 that don't work for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've read testimonials claiming the best shave you will ever get is with a safety razor, but I've never had the guts to try one or a straight razor.

I think people's skin and hair are so different from each other that you just have to see what works best for you and that's likely not the same in every case. Obvious? Maybe not to everybody.

I've settled on the Gilette Proglide stuff. It's a bit pricey in my opinion but it works.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316940



A real man wouldn't choke up that far.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I use DE blades...usually Astra.
I shave every 2nd day, first pass is with a DE, second pass is with a 5 blade disposable cartridge thingy.
The DE mows it down to a low level, which lets the 5 blader do more of a polish pass, which I find gentler on my skin and extends life out of precious cartridges.

I use a variety of shave-shop shaving creams, if I have to use aerosol, Edge Gel is really slick...but doesn't smell nice or moisturize very much.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I use DE blades...usually Astra.
> I shave every 2nd day, first pass is with a DE, second pass is with a 5 blade disposable cartridge thingy.
> The DE mows it down to a low level, which lets the 5 blader do more of a polish pass, which I find gentler on my skin and extends life out of precious cartridges.
> 
> I use a variety of shave-shop shaving creams, if I have to use aerosol, Edge Gel is really slick...but doesn't smell nice or moisturize very much.


It's different for everyone, trial and error is the only way to find what works. I can get a "very good" shave going one-pass with GSB blades with DE. A second pass isn't usually needed unless I have let it go for a week or so. An "excellent" shave is a second pass with the DE or a "really Excellent" shave is a second pass with the single blade. I don't do that very often as it requires more attention than I am usually willing to give. I also get great results going with the grain, maybe across but not usually, and never against.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> It's different for everyone, trial and error is the only way to find what works. I can get a "very good" shave going one-pass with GSB blades with DE. A second pass isn't usually needed unless I have let it go for a week or so. An "excellent" shave is a second pass with the DE or a "really Excellent" shave is a second pass with the single blade. I don't do that very often as it requires more attention than I am usually willing to give. I also get great results going with the grain, maybe across but not usually, and never against.


Ya, I have the curse of baby soft skin and steel whiskers.
My first pass (DE) is with the grain, my second pass (cartridge) is against the grain. In addition to being gentler on the skin, I find I can get places with cartridge (without cutting myself) that I cant do as well with the DE. If I go against the grain on first pass, the results are very poor and uncomfortable. If I just go with the grain on both passes, I find its less close of a shave.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Ya, I have the curse of baby soft skin and steel whiskers.
> My first pass (DE) is with the grain, my second pass (cartridge) is against the grain. In addition to being gentler on the skin, I find I can get places with cartridge (without cutting myself) that I cant do as well with the DE. If I go against the grain on first pass, the results are very poor and uncomfortable. If I just go with the grain on both passes, I find its less close of a shave.


I used my Feather Popular with an Astra blade yesterday and actually didn't have a bloodbath. With, across, against on my neck. I had some irritation, but no blood, which is rare for me with a DE.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeebus, that’s frigging horrific.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Just to say that because I read this thread today, I felt inspired to one, shave today and two, gave it the full DE first pass, straight blade second pass with some Crabtree & Evelyn West Indian Lime soap. Glorious, not a drop of blood and no irritation.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Just to say that because I read this thread today, I felt inspired to one, shave today and two, gave it the full DE first pass, straight blade second pass with some Crabtree & Evelyn West Indian Lime soap. Glorious, not a drop of blood and no irritation.


A lot of people believe you're not an official DE shaver until you get some Pinaud Clubman aftershave.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> A lot of people believe you're not an official DE shaver until you get some Pinaud Clubman aftershave.


That stuff reeks.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve been using a combination of a double edge safety razor and a dovo shavette for years. For the safety razor I switched from Merkur to Parker after breaking a couple (dropping them in the sink). The shavette takes a snapped-in-half razor blade and makes a straight razor from it. Usually use Derby blades, I find Feather too aggressive. I switched to a safety razor because my beard hair hopelessly clogs cartridge razors. I use a shaving brush with Taylor of Bond St shaving soaps. For a week’s growth I take off the bulk with the shavette and then clean up with the safety razor after re-soaping. I think the thick brushed-on shaving soap is important to avoid cuts. Also, don’t press down! If the safety razor is good and heavy you can let its weight do the work. I actually switch my blades out most times I shave but that’s probably unnecessary. I don’t like storing the razors with blades in them is all.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

One last point to say that I highly recommend butterfly-opening razors, particularly for guitarists. You are less likely to cut your fingertips changing a blade than with a three-piece razor.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

After breaking out my Feather Popular the other day and using an Astra blade, I'm seriously wondering if something has been wrong with my Edwin Jagger the whole time. That thing always felt like I was shaving with shards of broken glass, even with the grain. 

Deep down I want to get a Feather AS-D2, but I don't want to pay for it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> A lot of people believe you're not an official DE shaver until you get some Pinaud Clubman aftershave.


A splash of the finest Aqua Velva Sport Shopper's Drug Mart carries


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> A lot of people believe you're not an official DE shaver until you get some Pinaud Clubman aftershave.


I’d happily give mine away lol.
IMO it’s a very feminine smell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> That stuff reeks.


Not as much as Clubman Lilac Vegetol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I’d happily give mine away lol.
> IMO it’s a very feminine smell.


I can't really remember how it smells, but I don't remember it being feminine.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Smells like grandmas talcum powder to me


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When it comes to aftershave lotion I'm out.

All of that shit reeks to high heaven to me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

About 2 years ago, I was in a paid focus group for one of the big shaving brands....think it was Gillette.
It was amazing how clueless the marketing people there were about perceptions of their products.
Feedback like how males think their products are ridiculously overpriced, and their commercials were generic (basically a variant of some rich young hairless white guy with great abs shaving in a towel and marvelling at how close his shave is with the new 19blade disposable razor) were earth shattering to them,


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What are you guys doing for cream? I like to mix it up


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got a Rockwell razor kit for Father's Day. It has different radius inserts (#1-6) for different skin and bread types. I've tried #1 and 2 so far, going to try #3 next. I have sensitive skin but a coarse beard, so experimentation is necessary. I like the experience and like the lower waste factor. I'm not likely to go back to disposables.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> What are you guys doing for cream? I like to mix it up
> View attachment 321221


I have Nivea (tube), Arko stick, Barrister & Mann, Razorock, Body Shop samples my sister gives me, etc. 

I haven't tried Taylor of Old Street or Proraso yet, but I defintely want to try Proraso soap. I bought some Proraso pre shave cream the other week, but I haven't used it yet. I like the feel of menthol products, especially in the winter. 

Seeing as I have a beard I only shave my neck, and that's gone from every other day to just a few times a week lately.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I got a Rockwell razor kit for Father's Day. It has different radius inserts (#1-6) for different skin and bread types. I've tried #1 and 2 so far, going to try #3 next. I have sensitive skin but a coarse beard, so experimentation is necessary. I like the experience and like the lower waste factor. I'm not likely to go back to disposables.


How do you like the Rockwell so far? Do you have the stainless steel or plated version? 

S for steel and C for chrome I believe is the way it's labeled.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I've used them for a number of years. It took a bit of trial and error to find the right combination of razor and blades plus practice to find the ones that worked. Best combo for me is a pre-WW2 GilletteTech (Canadian one with triangle slots) and Gillette Silver Blue blades or Personna Blue blades. Open comb razors were too aggressive. I have also learned to use a single (half?) blade razor aka shavette. It's taken a while but I can get through a shave nick-free now with it too.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a number of vintage (Gillette Techs, Flare-tip Red, generic German) and non-vintage (Van der Hagen) safety razors, some I would part with. I could package it up with some blades to trial and Van der Hagen soap. I also have some Voskhod blades right from Mother Russia about 60 or 70 that don't work for me.


What Techs do you have?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> How do you like the Rockwell so far? Do you have the stainless steel or plated version?
> 
> S for steel and C for chrome I believe is the way it's labeled.











Rockwell 6C Shave Kit


Join 100,000+ others that have switched to Rockwell Razors. Lifetime guarantee. Free shipping & returns. Try risk-free. Incredibly comfortable shaves, for a fraction of the price. Precision engineered adjustable system conforms to skin and stubble. Easy to use with zero nicks and cuts. 2147+...



www.getrockwell.ca





This one in gunmetal. I like it a lot so far. Tried the 3 this evening. It is the one for me I think. Still learning some of the tricks to get the difficult spots, but I also got the balm, which is great for preventing irritation. 

Can't see myself going back to multi blade disposables. This is a much better shave.

I can see myself trying different types of safety razors...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't used a double-blade in quite a while. Indeed, I haven't shaved in quite a while. But if I ever take up the habit again, I own one of these puppies, that I bought at a garage sale about 42 years ago. Ingenious device. The bracket you position the blade in angles it one way as you slide in one direction, then the other way as you slide in the reverse direction. Reach the end of the travel, and it flips the blade over. So if we number the blade as being edge 1 and 2 on one face, and 3-4 on the other face, it hones/sharpens 1-2 as you go back and forth, until you flip it and do 3-4. There is an angled 3-sided device in the middle. It has a coarse sharpening stone on one face, fine stone on the second face, and leather strop on the 3rd.

Procedure is that you install the blade, run it back and forth with the coarse stone, then travel to the end to flip the blade over, and repeat. Rotate the 3-sided angle piece to the fine stone, and do it again, then set the device to strop. It really only takes about 2 minutes to sharpen a blade to a nice gleaming supersharp edge and like-new condition. Absolutely brilliant, and difficult to improve upon; the sort of thing that makes one deeply respect mechanical engineers.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

ga20t said:


> For me it was:
> 
> • instantly better shave
> • far less wastefulness
> ...





ZeroGravity said:


> I've used them for a number of years. It took a bit of trial and error to find the right combination of razor and blades plus practice to find the ones that worked. Best combo for me is a pre-WW2 GilletteTech (Canadian one with triangle slots) and Gillette Silver Blue blades or Personna Blue blades. Open comb razors were too aggressive. I have also learned to use a single (half?) blade razor aka shavette. It's taken a while but I can get through a shave nick-free now with it too.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a number of vintage (Gillette Techs, Flare-tip Red, generic German) and non-vintage (Van der Hagen) safety razors, some I would part with. I could package it up with some blades to trial and Van der Hagen soap. I also have some Voskhod blades right from Mother Russia about 60 or 70 that don't work for me.


Similar experience to these guys quoted above.

I've tried almost every variety of vintage Gillette safety razor there is over the years. I used to have quite a collection! (Still have photos of some of them) I probably posted them on the Badger and Blades forum.








Forum list


A gentleman's grooming and lifestyle forum.




www.badgerandblade.com





However, for the past several years I've settled on silver plated (1905-1906) Gillette single ring razors, Feather blades (100 pack from Amazon) and vintage Old Spice soaps. I've never like aftershaves, but I finish with cold water and a splash of Dickerson's witch hazel.

Oh yeah, and I prefer the cheap Omega boar bristle brushes that you can buy at the drug stores.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have my Grandfather's Gillette/Probak hybrid Old Type/Goodwill razor. Apparently they're pretty rare and are a hodpodge of Gillette and Probak parts when the companies merged. I've tried cleaning it up a few years ago, but after a few nights of scrubbing and soaking I just gave up as I believe it had NEVER been cleaned in it's life. 

Plus, an Old Type Gillette will probably tear me to pieces.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Did you try Scrubbing Bubbles foam cleaner and a toothbrush?

Imo, this is the best cleaner for nickel or chrome plated vintage razors.

A silver polish is needed for the earlier silver plated razors. Or the tin foil backing soda bath.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

fernieite said:


> Did you try Scrubbing Bubbles foam cleaner and a toothbrush?
> 
> Imo, this is the best cleaner for nickel or chrome plated vintage razors.
> 
> A silver polish is needed for the earlier silver plated razors. Or the tin foil backing soda bath.


I was using Dawn dish soap and a soft toothbrush. I've heard of the scrubbing bubbles, but I've never tried it.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, you might want to try the scrubbing bubbles and some Maas metal polish. Assuming this is a chrome or nickel plated razor.

It should get it clean and sterilized and looking as good as new.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

fernieite said:


> Yeah, you might want to try the scrubbing bubbles and some Flitz metal polish. Assuming this is a chrome or nickel plated razor.


I'll look into it. I don't know what the finish is, but it's definitely a Gillette Old Type, probably from the late 20's or early 30's.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Right, it might be silver or gold plated!
Fwiw, I never found anything safe and effective to polish a gold one.

I just use Silvo on my single rings. Maybe once a year at the most.

Correction - I should have said Maas polish for chrome or nickel plated. I have never tried Flitz.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> What Techs do you have?


I have three or four pre-WW2, fluted handle techs that I don't use, maybe one of those is the Canadian version with the triangle slots. I am have a couple of more CDN triangle slot ones that are my keepers.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

For cleaning, a lot of guys swear by Cape Cod cloth to polish.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I have three or four pre-WW2, fluted handle techs that I don't use, maybe one of those is the Canadian version with the triangle slots. I am have a couple of more CDN triangle slot ones that are my keepers.


Those are cool razors! Here's a couple of pics of the one I used to have.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never tried a Tech. I'm curious in knowing what they shave like.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've never tried a Tech. I'm curious in knowing what they shave like.


They are a fairly mild shave in terms of the aggressiveness. I find with a medium coarse beard, they work great with a sharp blade like a Silver Blue or Feather. PM me. I am looking to move all the extra shave stuff I have.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I pulled out my Edwin Jagger yesterday to shave my neck. I used an extremely shallow angle and things went much better than I had expected. I don't know if this was just a fluke or if I've learned something new. I actually got a bit too close.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I pulled out my Edwin Jagger yesterday to shave my neck. I used an extremely shallow angle and things went much better than I had expected. I don't know if this was just a fluke or if I've learned something new. I actually got a bit too close.


If it's the same EJ I have, it's a pretty mild razor. Angle is everything.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> If it's the same EJ I have, it's a pretty mild razor. Angle is everything.


I've had a lot of trouble trying to make my EJ work for me, as it's always hurt and caused a lot of irritation and cuts. 

Yesterday the top cap was almost flat and I couldn't even feel the blade, but it was still cutting.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've had a lot of trouble trying to make my EJ work for me, as it's always hurt and caused a lot of irritation and cuts.
> 
> Yesterday the top cap was almost flat and I couldn't even feel the blade, but it was still cutting.


Just goes to show how each person-razor-blade combo is unique.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My daily shave these days is with an electric Braun series 7. They get rave reviews, but I think it does a crap job. Good enough to knock the stubble down, but not a close shave at all. When I want a closer shave, I use those Gillette Fusion things with Proraso cream. Much better shave, but a bit more work. When I want the best shave I still have an Edwin Jagger DE and an assortment of fancy creams from London. I don’t use it much lately, since going out or entertaining has pretty much stopped.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Another go 'round today on my neck with my EJ and the results were even better.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Another go 'round today on my neck with my EJ and the results were even better.


I have neglected shaving and don't have time for a full shave so I just grabbed the Parker shavette and trimmed the scruff into a passable beard (until my wife realizes....)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've read testimonials claiming the best shave you will ever get is with a safety razor, but I've never had the guts to try one or a straight razor.
> 
> I think people's skin and hair are so different from each other that you just have to see what works best for you and that's likely not the same in every case. Obvious? Maybe not to everybody.
> 
> I've settled on the Gilette Proglide stuff. It's a bit pricey in my opinion but it works.


I used the Proglide stuff for years as well, but they started to make my neck break out badly, which is something I've never had a problem with in the past. Plus, they're stupidly expensive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I used the Proglide stuff for years as well, but they started to make my neck break out badly, which is something I've never had a problem with in the past. Plus, they're stupidly expensive.


I agree the price for cartridges is daunting. I still use them but I'm now back to a beard so all I do is trim my neck and cheeks so as to avoid looking too rough.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I agree the price for cartridges is daunting. I still use them but I'm now back to a beard so all I do is trim my neck and cheeks so as to avoid looking too rough.


I have a beard as well, but I need to shave my neck, which is also where I have all the trouble. 

After I started getting the breakouts I started looking into other options. DE shaving can be tricky for some, and believe me, I've had a lot of trouble getting on to it, but if you can make it work, it does make a difference. For me, using a preshave helped a lot.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> My daily shave these days is with an electric Braun series 7. They get rave reviews, but I think it does a crap job. Good enough to knock the stubble down, but not a close shave at all. When I want a closer shave, I use those Gillette Fusion things with Proraso cream. Much better shave, but a bit more work. When I want the best shave I still have an Edwin Jagger DE and an assortment of fancy creams from London. I don’t use it much lately, since going out or entertaining has pretty much stopped.


My most-frequent shaving for at least two years has been done with a Braun series 9 and it does a great job - still does and I haven't replaced the head yet. I've got boar-bristles on my chin and finer hair elsewhere, the Braun does it all well.

Its predecessors were two top-model Panasonic rotary shavers and before them a lesser Braun. They didn't do as well so I often used 3-blade or 4-blade something-or-others and Proraso but only very occasionally use those now, mostly for the experience rather than the only-slightly-better shave they give me. I have enough cans of Proraso for several times my remaining lifetime at the rate I'm using it now.

Using double-edged razors I drew blood so often that I was probably anemic. I don't miss them at all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boyscout said:


> My most-frequent shaving for at least two years has been done with a Braun series 9 and it does a great job - still does and I haven't replaced the head yet. I've got boar-bristles on my chin and finer hair elsewhere, the Braun does it all well.
> 
> Its predecessors were two top-model Panasonic rotary shavers and before them a lesser Braun. They didn't do as well so I often used 3-blade or 4-blade something-or-others and Proraso but only very occasionally use those now, mostly for the experience rather than the only-slightly-better shave they give me. I have enough cans of Proraso for several times my remaining lifetime at the rate I'm using it now.
> 
> Using double-edged razors I drew blood so often that I was probably anemic. I don't miss them at all.


I've tried Brauns, Remington and Phillips electric shavers.

I think the only use I would have for one would be if I needed to shave somewhere quickly and I had no access to water.

The very best electric razors are just not even close to the shave I get with a blade.

I mean, after I use one, I can still go behind that and shave with a blade and see a noticeable improvement.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I've tried Brauns, Remington and Phillips electric shavers.
> 
> I think the only use I would have for one would be if I needed to shave somewhere quickly and I had no access to water.
> 
> ...


I didn't claim identical results from Braun 9 vs blade; in fact I wrote about a slightly-closer shave from a blade. 

However the Braun is faster and easier and shaves me plenty close enough to look well-shaven through a day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I didn't claim identical results from Braun 9 vs blade; in fact I wrote about a slightly-closer shave from a blade.
> 
> However the Braun is faster and easier and shaves me plenty close enough to look well-shaven through a day.


Nor did I say you did.

It's really apples and oranges in my opinion.

The selling point for electrics has to be convenience. You can shave any time, any place.

But, if you want what I consider a close shave, you'll need to pass a blade over the results of any Electric shaver.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I don't want to read the entire thread so apologies if this has been discussed, but has anyone tried the Harry's razors that are available at much cheaper prices than one sees from the big names (well most of them, I find Bic prices to be decent)?


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I gave the DE thing an honest go for a few years, but I find them too hard on my skin. Every once in a while I give them another try, but it still ends in disaster for me. However, some people really like them.
> 
> Anyone here using them?


I use a Merkur 34C as it was recommended as a good, all round razor ... others, like the Muhler R41 were too aggressive and I could never get through a shave without a cut, I tried to master the Muhle for years then finally gave up, but the Merkur still works great


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> I use a Merkur 34C as it was recommended as a good, all round razor ... others, like the Muhler R41 were too aggressive and I could never get through a shave without a cut, I tried to master the Muhle for years then finally gave up, but the Merkur still works great


Since I posted that I've given it another try and it's going much better.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Nor did I say you did.
> 
> It's really apples and oranges in my opinion.
> 
> ...


For most electrics it is recommended that you use them every day for 2-4 weeks in order to get used to them. Personally, I've never lasted that long with one but I wonder if the shave improves?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> For most electrics it is recommended that you use them every day for 2-4 weeks in order to get used to them. Personally, I've never lasted that long with one but I wonder if the shave improves?


I think it takes a while for your skin and hair to adjust to whatever shaving method you use.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been using my EJ off and on for a the last few months and it's been going a lot better. I hadn't used it for about two weeks, but wanted to use it today on my neck. I thought I'd be a little daring and use a Feather blade. I had a very comfortable and smooth, yet bloody shave. 

More practice will be required.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to admit, I dont really enjoy the DE blade experience, nor do I think it is in any way superior to a disposable, other than price...in my case, i also use a 4 or 5 bladed thing...But I do enjoy the creams that go with badger brush...much nicer feeling and smelling than anything out of a can.
Even when I use a DE razor, i always do a final/polish pass with my disposable as I can get into trickier places more safely and get a closer shave so I can get away with shaving every 2nd day.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> For most electrics it is recommended that you use them every day for 2-4 weeks in order to get used to them. Personally, I've never lasted that long with one but I wonder if the shave improves?


when i used an electric, I did get some benefit out of the pre-shave lotions they make for them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I have to admit, I dont really enjoy the DE blade experience, nor do I think it is in any way superior to a disposable, other than price...in my case, i also use a 4 or 5 bladed thing...But I do enjoy the creams that go with badger brush...much nicer feeling and smelling than anything out of a can.
> Even when I use a DE razor, i always do a final/polish pass with my disposable as I can get into trickier places more safely and get a closer shave so I can get away with shaving every 2nd day.


I have a beard, so I only shave my neck these days, but my neck is where I always had problems with a DE. I'm at the point where most times I use a de now it goes pretty good and I can get everything. Today just seems to have gone off track a bit. No irritation or discomfort, just a lot of nicks. 

I also enjoy the creams and brush experience.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I have a beard, so I only shave my neck these days, but my neck is where I always had problems with a DE. I'm at the point where most times I use a de now it goes pretty good and I can get everything. Today just seems to have gone off track a bit. No irritation or discomfort, just a lot of nicks.
> 
> I also enjoy the creams and brush experience.


for me, the biggest problem with the DE is the weird little contours...under the nostrils, under the lip, etc...places that catch on a supersharp blade.

I dont know your technique, but to minimize irritation, it works best for me to make the first pass with the grain of the hair and then a second pass , after re-wetting and re-applying cream, against the grain to get a closer shave. If I start going against the grain I get irritation.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> for me, the biggest problem with the DE is the weird little contours...under the nostrils, under the lip, etc...places that catch on a supersharp blade.
> 
> I dont know your technique, but to minimize irritation, it works best for me to make the first pass with the grain of the hair and then a second pass , after re-wetting and re-applying cream, against the grain to get a closer shave. If I start going against the grain I get irritation.


I stopped going against the grain ever. I found that there was really no need for it, or even a second pass, once I dialed in the blade (Gillette Silver Blue) and razor (pre-WW2 Gillette Tech). I might go cross but never against. I will sometimes take a pass with the shavette if I feel the need for a really close shave, always with the grain.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> for me, the biggest problem with the DE is the weird little contours...under the nostrils, under the lip, etc...places that catch on a supersharp blade.
> 
> I dont know your technique, but to minimize irritation, it works best for me to make the first pass with the grain of the hair and then a second pass , after re-wetting and re-applying cream, against the grain to get a closer shave. If I start going against the grain I get irritation.


I do all the mapping, and with/across/against the grain passes. Using a very shallow angle made a huge difference for me. That can be deceiving when starting out, because you might not even feel the blade.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My DE journey is going a lot better now. I've discovered Bic Chrome Platinum blades work great for me. They seem to really last as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I stopped going against the grain ever. I found that there was really no need for it, or even a second pass, once I dialed in the blade (Gillette Silver Blue) and razor (pre-WW2 Gillette Tech). I might go cross but never against. I will sometimes take a pass with the shavette if I feel the need for a really close shave, always with the grain.


That's one of those personal things.

If I go with the grain I simply do not get the shave I want. I can still feel lots of stubble. I would have to go over the entire job and re-shave.

Going against the grain get's the whiskers as low as possible. but I think it really depends on your skin and the curvature and toughness of you facial hair.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> There's been a resurgence of them with Gillette blades being so expensive. You can absoutely still buy them, albeit online.
> 
> The funny thing, one of the biggest players still making them is Gillette, as they still make Gillette double edged blades, as well as own several other brands of them.


I've seen Wilkinson and Gillette blades in the Wallyworlds here, same with everything else you need. The one store even has a few straight razors. There's also places like this that carry everything you need and then some.








Kent Of Inglewood | Canada's Shave Shop


Shaving, Beard Care, Axes and Pocket Knives




www.kentofinglewood.com




Need a Bearded Hatchet?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I've seen Wilkinson and Gillette blades in the Wallyworlds here, same with everything else you need. The one store even has a few straight razors. There's also places like this that carry everything you need and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of places online. Fendrihan and Italianbarber are both popular and Canadian. I've bought stuff from both of them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> There's a lot of places online. Fendrihan and Italianbarber are both popular and Canadian. I've bought stuff from both of them.


These places are a 10 minute bus ride away and The Kent store probably even has coffee. If I ever decide to shave again it will be with a straight razor, I have two antique ones, but I need a new strop, mug and brush etc. and I prefer to shop in person. Plus it would be interesting to see if they have throwing lanes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We talking about shaving our legs? Lol


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> We talking about shaving our legs? Lol


Some of us are cyclists, so maybe.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> We talking about shaving our legs? Lol


Women use DE razors for shaving their legs.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> If I go with the grain I simply do not get the shave I want. I can still feel lots of stubble. I would have to go over the entire job and re-shave. Going against the grain get's the whiskers as low as possible. but I think it really depends on your skin and the curvature and toughness of you facial hair.


Ditto. I make multiple passes in the same and different directions, often apply fairly firm pressure, and frequently go against the grain to get a really close shave without tactile stubble. I doubt that I have unusually-tough skin; it's just what it has been trained to withstand I guess. (I'm nearing the end of my very last can of pre-revison Proraso foam  which gets some of the credit.)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> There's a lot of places online. Fendrihan and Italianbarber are both popular and Canadian. I've bought stuff from both of them.


I used to shop at Fendrihans etc...now I just go to amazon.
the minimums to get free shipping from the boutique places was too high...at least with amazon I can get unrelated items to get to the $35 min.
they have crazy deals like 12 sticks or Arko for like $14 as well....although thats too much Arko for me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I used to shop at Fendrihans etc...now I just go to amazon.
> the minimums to get free shipping from the boutique places was too high...at least with amazon I can get unrelated items to get to the $35 min.
> they have crazy deals like 12 sticks or Arko for like $14 as well....although thats too much Arko for me.


I've only bought stuff from Fendrihan and Italianbarber once for each. Usually Amazon is cheaper and you only have to spend $35 to get free shipping, like you said.

Yeah, Arko sticks last a long time. I have one I bought almost five years ago that I only occasionally use, and there's only a little of it gone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont know if anyone is in my neck of the woods, and wants to try Arko, but I needed an Amazon add-on item, so I bought the case of Arko sticks....12 should last me 50 years or so, even more if the covid vax side effects transitions me to some other gender. probably isnt worth shipping one but youre welcome to one if youre in the area. 
I'll probably throw one in with every guitar/pedal I sell just to confuse the buyer lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had never heard of Arko sticks so I googled it. Looks like it would work fine, but for me Gillette foamy Lemon / Lime does much the same in a lot less time.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I had never heard of Arko sticks so I googled it. Looks like it would work fine, but for me Gillette foamy Lemon / Lime does much the same in a lot less time.


The guys who make those videos really milk the lathering process. Trust me, you can do it in next to no time when you're not making a video.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> The guys who make those videos really milk the lathering process. Trust me, you can do it in next to no time when you're not making a video.


Point taken.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I got a Rockwell razor kit for Father's Day. It has different radius inserts (#1-6) for different skin and bread types. I've tried #1 and 2 so far, going to try #3 next. I have sensitive skin but a coarse beard, so experimentation is necessary. I like the experience and like the lower waste factor. I'm not likely to go back to disposables.


I've been thinking about getting a Rockwell 6s for a while now. How do you like the different plates? Is there one you find you like the most?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Rockwell 6s for a while now. How do you like the different plates? Is there one you find you like the most?


I almost got one years ago when the started on KickStarter but went the vintage route instead. I think based on my experience with DE razors, is that once you figure out the plate that works for you, you probably wont change it. The advantage is that you don't have to buy multiple razors to find the right one.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I dont know if anyone is in my neck of the woods, and wants to try Arko, but I needed an Amazon add-on item, so I bought the case of Arko sticks....12 should last me 50 years or so, even more if the covid vax side effects transitions me to some other gender. probably isnt worth shipping one but youre welcome to one if youre in the area.
> I'll probably throw one in with every guitar/pedal I sell just to confuse the buyer lol


That's very generous! I tried Arko when I first started and I couldn't get over the scent of it. It reminded me of the overwhelming smell of the powder laundry detergent aisle at the grocery store, Sunlight soap to be specific.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I had never heard of Arko sticks so I googled it. Looks like it would work fine, but for me Gillette foamy Lemon / Lime does much the same in a lot less time.


the only cream in a can that I find is worth a damn, is Edge Gel. But Im not an easy shave. others with sparser, softer beards can likely get away with less.

using the stuff you have to lather isnt really a big deal, just requires a brush but is a much slicker shave.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> That's very generous! I tried Arko when I first started and I couldn't get over the scent of it. It reminded me of the overwhelming smell of the powder laundry detergent aisle at the grocery store, Sunlight soap to be specific.


its an unfortunate smell....ive likened it to urinal pucks before, but that didnt go over well.
gives a great shave though and I like the simple form factor.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> its an unfortunate smell....ive likened it to urinal pucks before, but that didnt go over well.
> gives a great shave though and I like the simple form factor.


The smell of Arko doesn't bother me. It just smells like old school soap to me, which is what I grew up with.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I made the switch a from the Fusion Proglide a while ago to "Dollar" Shave Club. Six blades, no waiting! It shaves closer, in Mrs. Hand's opinion, and that's enough for me.

I shave in the shower, so soap pucks and my ol' badger brush are no longer practical. I use the Edge gel they sell at Costco.

As for the double-edged blades, I find all of the handles too short. I don't grt ss good a shave, and the last time I used it I nearly amputated one of my chins.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Rockwell 6s for a while now. How do you like the different plates? Is there one you find you like the most?


I like 3 for general use but I learned with a 1, then a 2. I tend to shave almost daily, but let it grow wild from fri to sun. The Monday shave is fine for me with a 3, but a 5 is probably better for thicker growth. Still the best and closest shave I've ever had.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I switched to double edges blades and a safety razor a few years ago because well, kinda looked cooler, does a great shave and WAY cheaper. I think I got my last pack of Astra blades for about $15 for a 100pk. I have a fresh blade every week for 2yrs for the cost of what, 8 Mach-3's that I use to use. 

Key is to try different makes of blades with the razor... some sights sell mix-packs. I have 2 razors, one looks really nice but the blades sit slightly different than my other blade, meaning one razor will cut ya quick if not careful, the other is much safer. Also, good soap/cream.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I love Astra blades, price vs. quality wise they are the best bang for the buck out there


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I've been using double edged razors for many years now. After lots of trials, my favorite blades are Personna Israeli Platinum Red and Gillette 7 O'clock Black Super Platinum.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've found getting your lather right makes all the difference in the world.


----------

